# Favorite Conan book/story



## punisher73 (Jul 13, 2010)

Spinning off of the Conan movie thread,  what is your favorite Conan book or story?

Recently, I have been tracking down the older Conan novels from Tor etc. and reading those.  So far all of them have been good.

Not sure what my favorite Howard Conan story is yet though.  They all are good.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 13, 2010)

Well,
Something related, I met a Valleria about 4 years ago and am still friends! 
I always thought it was a movie name! LOL! The 1st and only one I've ever heard of too. (in real life)


----------



## Omar B (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice, my kinda thread!

From REH - 
The Tower of the Elephant
Queen of the Black Coast
The People of the Black Circle
The Frost Giant's Daughter
Beyond the Black River
Shadows in Zamboula
The Hour of the Dragon
Red Nails

From The later authors - 
The Thing in the Crypt by de Camp & Carter
Black Tears by de Camp & Carter
Conan The Buccaneer by de Camp
Conan The Liberator by de Camp
Conan The Rebel by Anderson
Conan The Renegade by Carpenter
Conan The Invincible, Defender, Unconquered, Triumphant, Magnificent, Destroyer, Victorious by Robert Jordan, his entire run was decent.  The quality went from great to just good.

I could list more, but I'll have to think about it.

Ok, had to come back and add this.  Kreator's video for Hoards Of Chaos.  Great band, great song, lots of Conan (related) imagery and even an appearance by The Death Dealer!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZHhEQfzc5s&feature=rec-exp_r2-2f-23


----------



## Omar B (Jul 13, 2010)

All morning and the Conan thread has not broken 17 pages yet?  On a martial arts site I thought these books (and I mean books, not comics) have not gotten the responce I expected.  For shame!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 13, 2010)

Conan images from when REH was alive.  Notice how different REH's approved version of what he looks like differs from the current look.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2010)

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 14, 2010)

They changed the Howard image to the "Frazetta look".  Although MANY people credit Frazetta's first Conan cover to be the reason that Conan became so popular.  It got people hooked to look at the book and then come back because of the good stories.


----------

